# Another member..



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey there, New member here. 
My name is Scott (skinns). Been sitting in the corner here for about a week just listening to the discussions.

Little background: 
Was doing some spring cleaning in the garage last couple of weeks, found a 10 gallon tank, that my Fiancé' brought to the relationship 4 years ago. To make a long story short. I set it up, through a goldfish in it to make sure nothing would die, and became INSTANTLY hooked (get it hooked)... ok.

So I started doing some research on aquariums and plants and found you guys. I got to say. This is a whole part of the freshwater aquariums that I never knew existed. The beauty is amazing. Being a house plant lover myself I must say I am thrilled to put lots of energy and love into this with the help of you guys.

10 gallon
2-25 watt 6 inch bulbs (home depot) 
Millennium Power Filter
1 big bag of Substrate - (black pre-watered in) -sorry can't remember the brand
5 Species of Plants (sword, banana, something, something, and something else)

Next Paycheck - Co2, Powerhead, and a new Whole Lighting system.



















Looking forward to learning.
Skinns
www.skinwerks.com


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

*should'ev ask my questions sorry*

So with the above information listed. Does everything sound ok. What suggestions would some of more experienced aquatic hobbist would change if my tank was in your hands.

Thanks
Skinns
http://www.skinwerks.com
http://www.skinwerks.com/aquawerks


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok then. Great. Feel welcome.. thanks for all suggestions, should be a fun place to talk to myself.......


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Calm down killer, some of us dont get much of a chance to reply untill the morning.  

Sounds like your substrate might be Eco-Complete, which is good. What type of lighting and how many watts are you planning to get? I would not recommend five watts per gallon for your first tank....try more like two. That seems to be a good place to start for most people. Try to get some more fast growing stem plants and plant them in there also, and maybe some hornwort to soak up excess nutrients. Are you using any fertilizers at all? What kind of co2 system are you going to get? Pressurized or DIY? Any other questions?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

You were me two years ago! Goldfish are a challenge with planted tanks because they eat a lot of types of plants (depending on the fish's personality and type) and they create a lot of waste (algae becomes a problem). But I enjoy challenges. With goldfish your nitrates and phosphates will be very high. There are different ways to get this to work. 
I chose the high tech/high maintenance route, just cuz I didn't mind putting a lot of effort into it. The low tech method with goldfish (which guy at ocean aquarium in SF does great) is to have a bunch of floating plants absorb most of the light and nutrients (duckweed, frogbite) and then the rest of the plants grow in slowly (with the remaining light) but don't have as many algae problems. He also has tanks that have goldfish and black beard algae that look really cool.
The high tech rout involves growing the plants so that they can utilize the high Nitrates. I used fast growers for this like hygro polysperma. If you have problems with algae (which you will when you add more light) you need to concentrate on growing the plants. With the goldfish tank, I got the plants growing so fast that if any algae appeared, I would just replant.

I never really got around to it because I have focused more on strictly planted tanks, but I always wanted to do an aquascape that used lots of dwarf Lillie's. I wanted to make the tank look like what you would see under a pond. I thought this would fit the goldfish really well.

This was my starting point with plants,










to crowded for goldfish,










I like water Lillie's in goldfish tanks, looking to get a low light middle ground plant, maybe sag or something,










*Tank Journals*


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

*Sir_blackhole:*

Thanks for the response. ( I deserver the Killer remark, was just anxious for the love) It is funny you say Killer though, because I woke up to my first casualty this morning. The smaller of the 2 otto's was found floating upside down head first my sword. Not exactly sure of the death, I'm quite puzzled but realize this happens, when you try to recreate nature.

My lighting is not the best setup. I have one of those tops that houses two independent bulbs that screw in. They are about 6 inches long. I bought 2 Fluorescent 15 watt bulbs yesterday, after learning that I was using the wrong lighting even though I had two 25 watt bulbs in there! Eventually I would like to make this a TOPLESS tank with one of those JBJ lighting kits. But for now this is what I have.

I was also told that I could add the liquid Plant Drops (Fluoride and Iron) instead of adding a Co2 kit. Is this a normal procedure?

Thanks
*Skinns **
http://www.skinwerks.com
http://www.skinwerks.com/aquawerks*


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll tell you what I do with my ten gallon tank and maybe you can go from there. Its a dwarf cichlid tank with mainly crypts and anubias, which are slower growing plants. I use flourite substrate (your ecocomplete should work great) and the original hood that came with the tank. I went and got two of the 10 watt power compact flourescent bulbs (they screw into the existing hood) from the fish/pet section at Wal-Mart. They really made a big difference and I would recommend them. There is another thread around here somewhere about these lights. They are probably something similar to what you have I think. I would recommend dosing your tank weekly with some ferts. I use Seachem Flourish, Greenlight Stump Remover (KNO3), and Fleet type enemas. I can give you ammounts later tonight if you want, I dont have them here at work. For CO2 you could use the DIY method. Just get a 2 liter bottle, some airline tubing, yeast, sugar, and water. For a diffuser an unused cigarette butt in the end of the tube works well. And as for your ottos, I hear that they are pretty fragile at first for some people. How long have you had them? I have not had any of mine die (yet!) on me and I find them to be pretty hardy. Everything I have listed is cheap and easy to get set up. Once you get going you can see what you like and change your setup from there. Next for me is a pressurized co2 system, then lighting from ahsupply.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.

I live right outside of atlanta, good to see there are quite a few others in the area that are into the same tanks. Sir BlackHole really covered it extremely well. If you go high light, you are going to have to have co2 as well as adding iron and flourish. For a 10g setup DIY would be ideal and cost-effective, but you really can't beat pressurized. 

With all the people coming out that are around Atlanta/Athens area I'm starting to think we should all get organized and start a local plant club.

Matt


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback fellas. Gonna go get 2 more Otto's on the way home. Still having trouble finding a Shrimp around here.

DIY - Still not exactly sure what that means. Guess the DIY Forum would be a good spot to find that out huh?

Skinns
http://www.skinwerks.com/aquawerks


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

welcome aboard 

DIY= Do It Yourself ..ie build your own.


If you had 2 otos die "randomly" at the same time, I'd see about figuring out what caused it before you get new ones that could suffer the same fate.

Check your nitrite and ammonia levels recently?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Keep us updated on your progress and feel free to ask lots of questions!


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok. 

I guess a water testing kit would be the best thing right now. Do they sell kits that test everything that I need?

Second question. I would like to have a little more water movement in the tank. The current filter "Millennium Power Filter" just doesn't seem to be adding enough life to the tank. 

Do folks use Powerheads for 10 gallon tanks?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Your LFS should have all the test kits you want. As for the powerhead, if you can find one small enough it should work just fine. Ask around at your LFS, I am sure they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Falstaf (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi!

I'm sure you already have some input on the DIY Co2 "how to do" but if not, here is an excellent link:
http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html

I just did my own following this and it's working great i can already see the difference in my plants after just 4 days.

Good luck!


----------

